# My Glock 19 Gen 3



## drnknbndr (Sep 1, 2018)

With my trusty StealthArms 1911 Govt. Any upgrades on the Glock that y'all recommend? I've been looking into getting a stainless steel non captured guide rod, and have heard both pros and cons. Your thoughts?


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Looks to me like you already upgraded the Glock to a nice 1911 pistol. Stick with that and get rid of the Glock to some other unsuspecting soul. 

Now, with respect to that nice 1911, if it were mine, I'd lose the full length guide rod and go to a mil spec guide rod. It will make it easier and faster to field strip for cleaning. Personally, and this is just me, but I also prefer a non ventilated trigger. Wilson Combat makes a good one.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, if you want to dump the G19 on an unsuspecting soul please dump it on me! I love a gun with accuracy, capacity, and boring reliability.










My upgrades include Glock night sights, Ghost Evo Elite trigger, relieved trigger guard, and stippled front and back straps.

The trigger is light, crisp, and has no overtravel.

GW


----------



## theezy (Sep 7, 2018)

I have a 19c with double ported barrel. Reduces recoil to almost nothing, to me its like shooting a .22 LOL. But only downside would be if you're in a situation with night firing the flash would be significantly higher.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

theezy said:


> View attachment 16024
> View attachment 16026
> View attachment 16028
> 
> I have a 19c with double ported barrel. Reduces recoil to almost nothing, to me its like shooting a .22 LOL. But only downside would be if you're in a situation with night firing the flash would be significantly higher.


Nice pistol. Maybe crappy at night, but bet it's quick as hell any other time. :numbchuck:


----------



## drnknbndr (Sep 1, 2018)

The porting looks great! I'll look into trigger upgrades, I think I'm gonna keep it stock just for a little while longer. I'm making a PF940C, and I'll look into getting it ported with all those upgrades! Good much did it cost you for the porting on the barrel and slide?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

drnknbndr said:


> The porting looks great! I'll look into trigger upgrades, I think I'm gonna keep it stock just for a little while longer. I'm making a PF940C, and I'll look into getting it ported with all those upgrades! Good much did it cost you for the porting on the barrel and slide?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "C" in the model number (19C) means his Glock came from the factory with the porting. However, if you want to port an autopistol of just about any type, I believe Mag-na-port International still does EDM porting of this type. Looks like the price is around $145 for pistols.

Mag-na-port International--The Mag-na-port Process: Handgun Porting


----------



## theezy (Sep 7, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Nice pistol. Maybe crappy at night, but bet it's quick as hell any other time. :numbchuck:


Thanks! I haven't shot it at night to tell, but I have shot it at sunset before and the flash was significantly noticeable as opposed to my friend's regular glock 19. But the reduced recoil is a huge plus!


----------



## theezy (Sep 7, 2018)

drnknbndr said:


> The porting looks great! I'll look into trigger upgrades, I think I'm gonna keep it stock just for a little while longer. I'm making a PF940C, and I'll look into getting it ported with all those upgrades! Good much did it cost you for the porting on the barrel and slide?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! yeah like DJ Niner said, I purchased this from my local gun shop with it already ported. Out the door it was $700 but this was years ago. But the 19c also has a slightly shorter handle to make it easier for concealment.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I love 1911's and like Glocks. I wouldn't hesitate to do upgrades on a 1911, with the possibility of actually increasing its wonderfulness. But a Glock is just a good tool that works, like a Craftsman ratchet in the tool box. Yes, I have a Snap-On ratchet that I love, but if there is any danger of getting it messed up, I pick up the Craftsman. But, that's just me.


----------

